# Facebook chat dans Imessage



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
un récent post sur MacG donnait une astuce pour intégrer la messagerie instantanée de Facebook dans Messages (pour ceux que cela intéresse, voici le post 
Le problème est est que dans Messages, je n'arrive à me connecter. J'ai le message suivant :

_*Désolé, votre compte nest pas disponible | Votre compte est temporairement indisponible. Recouvrez laccès en vous connectant à votre compte à partir dun navigateur Web.*_

A priori, cela marche pour tout le monde, et là bêtement, ca bloque chez moi...Une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

IL faut être connecté sur Facebook, ensuite créer la liaison dans Messages


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> IL faut être connecté sur Facebook, ensuite créer la liaison dans Messages



Bonjour,
Mais je suis bien connecté sur Facebook.. 
J'ai fait la manip' sur un autre mac, et même résultat..


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

francescofdp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mais je suis bien connecté sur Facebook..
> J'ai fait la manip' sur un autre mac, et même résultat..



Essaye de défaire (annuler) la connection sur Facebook, pour la refaire ensuite, parfois on est déconnecté de Facebook quand on quitte Messages et cela sans être sur Facebook
Skype peut également provoquer cela.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Helas ça n'a pas marché. J'ai déconnecté mon facebook sur le web, puis reconnecter, j'ai désactivé le chat sur le web, puis réactivé..mais dans Messages, toujours la rengaine, "Votre comte est temporairement.....".
Mais ce qui est étrange c'est qu'a priori ça marche du premier coup chez tout le monde. Et pour moi, après l'avoir fait sur mon Imac ou MBP, même résultat !! Hallucinant, comme un petit truc comme ça, peut prendre la tête !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

francescofdp a dit:


> Helas ça n'a pas marché. J'ai déconnecté mon facebook sur le web, puis reconnecter, j'ai désactivé le chat sur le web, puis réactivé..mais dans Messages, toujours la rengaine, "Votre comte est temporairement.....".
> Mais ce qui est étrange c'est qu'a priori ça marche du premier coup chez tout le monde. Et pour moi, après l'avoir fait sur mon Imac ou MBP, même résultat !! Hallucinant, comme un petit truc comme ça, peut prendre la tête !



Dans les préférences le serveur doit contenir : talk.google.com


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Oui effectivement il y a bien parmi mes préférences le serveur talk.google.com. (j'ai un compte google).
Mais je ne devrais pas le mettre ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

francescofdp a dit:


> Oui effectivement il y a bien parmi mes préférences le serveur talk.google.com. (j'ai un compte google).
> Mais je ne devrais pas le mettre ?



Si il doit y être, mon Message est configuré avec @me.com (iMessages) @gmail.com (Google Talk)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Tout pareil...bon les voies de Mac sont donc impénétrables...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

francescofdp a dit:


> Tout pareil...bon les voies de Mac sont donc impénétrables...



Pas tout à fait : j'ai dans les préférences de *Messages*, 4 adresses (*comptes*)

1 - iMessage (me.com) activée
2 - Bonjour () inactivée 
3 - Google Talk (gmail.com) activée
4 - Google Talk (gmail.com) activée

Tout fonctionne


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

pourquoi 2 comptes gmail ?


----------



## squal67 (29 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Rencontrez vous également des problèmes depuis quelques temps pour vous connecter sur le chat facebook via le logiciel messages de mac ?
Si oui, y a-il une solution ?


----------



## squal67 (6 Novembre 2013)

Toujours personnes qui a trouvé une solution


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

Toujours pas de soluce pour moi ....


----------

